
Show HN: Transcrypt 3.7 Python to JavaScript compiler: dataclasses, JS6 modules - JdeH
http://www.transcrypt.org?date=y18m09d03
======
ziikutv
Looks very cool. Will give this a try when I get home tonight, looking forward
to see if I can help with anything as well. Note that Links in the Contribute
Section are broken.

    
    
      http://sterlicht.alwaysdata.net/transcrypt.org/docs/html/special_facilities.html#inserting-literal-javascript-pragma-js-and-include
    
      vs
      transcrypt.org/docs/html/special_facilities.html#inserting-literal-javascript-pragma-js-and-include

~~~
JdeH
Thanks for reporting the broken links, they have been fixed. And, as we're
trying to port more standard libraries, help is very welcome.

------
raihansaputra
As someone who is only really confident in Python and struggled with learning
JS, this is such an amazing project. But honestly, the webpage could be
better, maybe even better by running Transcrypt itself on it with the source
map so people can play with it.

~~~
JdeH
I'm afraid the current webpage is a DYI project. Having been a freelance
technical / scientific application programmer for most of my life, web design
is just something I do if really needed. In the long run probably the site
should be made by "real" web designer.

Meanwhile can you indicate what's most disturbing about it? I guess the mobile
experience is the most problematic? Or just the layout? Fonts? Accessability?
We should probably have a professionally designed logo as well. But currently
we're focused on making the compiler better. 3.6 -> 3.7 was really a big step,
due to the modules.

There will also be a special website to play with Transcrypt. The URL was
already reserved: tsfiddle.org. But it will be a while until somebody finds
the time to turn it into a playground / educational site. Everyone working on
Transcrypt has a daytime job as well, that's how it is with open source,
although the past months I think most of my time was spent on Transcrypt.

The project was born from practical needs for a medical imaging project. In my
experience the switch to Python is a great improvement in productivity and
clearness. And it's more fun, above all...

~~~
raihansaputra
I have dug in the documentation and yes, it looks really fun.

For the website itself I feel like the font is too big for viewing, especially
in the Examples section, hindering readability and understanding. Have not
looked at it on mobile, though.

I do really understand the challenges with an open-source project like this
and this especially is really great!

It would be interesting if you can do a write-up sometime about your
experience using this in a production setting, maybe more details on the
medical imaging project you're working on. I really appreciate the efforts you
are pouring on it, including answering people's questions on SO and GH.

btw, do you have a GH repo for the transcrypt.org website? I might be able to
contribute to help develop it.

